# Quiz in JSP - Sessionvariable mitzählen (für richtige Antw.)



## FredReloaded (22. Jun 2007)

Hallo Leute,

Frage zu in JSP/Java erstellten Quiz: 

Hab ein Formular in ner JSP erstellt. Dort sind 4 Antwortmöglichkeiten zu einer Frage (radio buttons).  Wenn mit Submit die Formulardaten ans Servlet(bzw. Controller/Dispatcher) gesendet werden, vergleich ich das session.attribut der richtigen Antwort mit der eben gesendeten. 

Es funktioniert auch, hab die Werte über die Konsole ausgegeben (klassisch System.out.print..), wenn die richtige Antwort gegeben wurde, möcht ich das über trueanswer (=normaler int) und über wronganswer(=int) mitzählen - will das so machen: session.setAttribute("trueanswer", trueanswer+1);

Rückgabe bei richtiger Antwort: trueanswer = 1; => funktioniert also soweit..

Wenn das Formular aber wieder bei der nächsten Frage geladen wird, und ich wieder die richtige Antwort gebe ist trueanswer IMMER NOCH =1;  statt 2!!!

wie also speichere ich in der integervariable trueanswer ständig die richtigen Antworten mit.. bzw. wie zähle ich immer weiter? muss ich das in nem Vektor speichern??

danke schon ma für ne Hilfe viel Spaß beim Grübeln.... viell. bin ich auch schon ganz nah an der Lösung ... ???:L


----------



## WeirdAl (22. Jun 2007)

Hi,
Ich tippe zwar nur blind rum, aber les mal den Wert mit 

```
int trueanswer = ....getAttribute("trueanswer");
```
aus bevor du den inkrementierten Wert in die session zurück schreibst. 
(Es sieht so aus als würde trueanswer immer mit 0 initialisiert bevor du den Wert in die Session schreibst)

Cu
Alex


----------



## FredReloaded (22. Jun 2007)

vielen Dank für den Tipp!!

ja genau wird immer mit 0 initalisiert! Ok, werd das morgen ausprobieren und mich zurückmelden!


----------

